# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل كتب المنطق المعاصرة؟

## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ما هي أفضل كتب علم المنطق في العصر الحديث؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

من حيث الترتيب والتسهيل وللمبتدئين 
كتاب طرق الاستدلال ومفدماتها للدكتور الأصولي يعقوب باحسين

----------


## عبدالعزيز الكويكبي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## منع الموانع

يقال : المنطق الصوري أكل عليه الدهر وشرب.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

صحيح أنّ المنطق الصوري أكل عليه الدهر وشرب ولكن لابد من لمن يدرس العلوم الشرعية وخصوصاً الأصلين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين.

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

كتاب الشيخ حبنكة الميداني.

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

> صحيح أنّ المنطق الصوري أكل عليه الدهر وشرب ولكن لابد من لمن يدرس العلوم الشرعية وخصوصاً الأصلين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين.


أعتقد أخي الفاضل أن المنطق قد يحتاج إليه لدراسة أصول الفقه في باب (القياس) لأن بعض الكتب تحتوي على مسائل متعلقة بالمنطق ..
أما أصول الدين (الإلهيات ) كما يسمونها فيحظر تناولها عن طريق المنطق ولا سبيل إلا معرفة أصول الدين ومسائل العقيدة إلا عن طريق السمع والأخبار الشرعية ..

----------


## أسامة الشامخ

عليك بالكتب التالية وهي معاصرة :
1- آداب البحث والمناظرة ( محمد الأمين الشنقيطي ، صاحب أضواء البيان)
2-ضوابط المعرفة وأصول الإستدلال والمناظرة ( عبدالرحمن حبنكة الميداني)
3- تسهيل المنطق ( عبدالكريم بن مراد الأثري)

----------


## خلوصي

> يقال : المنطق الصوري أكل عليه الدهر وشرب.


أخي الكريم :
حتى المنطق التجريبي لا يمكن إتقان استنتاجاته أو تهيئة مقدماته إلا بالمنطق الصوري !

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

أوافق الأخ أسامة على :
كتاب ( آداب البحث والمناظرة ) و ( تسهيل المنطق ) من الكتب المعاصرة

وفق الله الجميع

----------


## المسترشد بالله

افضل كتاب في المنطق يعرض جميع مباحثة بترتيب ووضوح
كتاب اسمة ( المنطق الصوري ) مؤلفة علي عبدالمعطي محمد
ولكن لا اضنك ستجده الا في مكتبة جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض يمكنك ان تستعيره

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

أفضل كتب المنطق كتاب ضوابط المعرفة لحبنكة وكتاب المنطق لمحمد رضا المظفر ..أما كتاب الشنقيطي فلم يقصد به المنطق أصالة ففيه قصور وأما كتاب الباحسين فيشوش الأمر على المبتديء وفيه قصور في بعض الجوانب وهو في ذلك متسق مع شرطه من الكتاب فالكتاب وضع لغرض معين ولم يوضع لبحث المنطق المجرد فضلاً عن أن ينفع المبتدئين..




> ولا سبيل إلا معرفة أصول الدين ومسائل العقيدة إلا عن طريق السمع والأخبار الشرعية ..


هذا الكلام باطل..ومخالف لاعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة..

والعقل الصحيح والفطرة السليمة يدركان من مسائل أصول الدين والعقيدة أشياء كثيرة حتى صحح شيخ الإسلام ونسبه للسلف إمكان درك المعاد بالعقل ،ولكن هذا الإدراك على سبيل الجملة .. أما الإدراك على سبيل التفصيل ودرك المتعلقات والأحكام فلا يكون إلا إلا بالوحي..

----------


## استاذ العالم

كتب عبد الرحمن بدوي 

وكتاب للدكتور احمد الطيب 

وشروح السلم 
مثل شرح الشيخ سعيد فوده

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

عبد الرحمن بدوي ليس له سوى كتاب واحد في المنطق وهو عسر على المبتدئين..

وفودة ليس له سوى شرح هزيل على السلم وشرح الجندي أفضل منه للمبتدئين..

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

كتاب أصول المنطق الرياضي 
د. محمد ثابت الفندي

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

> هذا الكلام باطل..ومخالف لاعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة..
> 
> والعقل الصحيح والفطرة السليمة يدركان من مسائل أصول الدين والعقيدة أشياء كثيرة حتى صحح شيخ الإسلام ونسبه للسلف إمكان درك المعاد بالعقل ،ولكن هذا الإدراك على سبيل الجملة .. أما الإدراك على سبيل التفصيل ودرك المتعلقات والأحكام فلا يكون إلا إلا بالوحي..


إمكان درك المعاد بالجملة عن طريق العقل أوافقك عليه , وأيضاً يستدل أهل السنة بالعقل على بعض المسائل العقدية كوجود الباري جل وعلا , ولكن العقل لا يثبت لله تعالى إلا صفتين : الوحدة والوجود . أما باقي الصفات فلا سبيل إلا معرفتها إلا بالسمع والآثار الشرعية و معلوم ضلال من ضل وأثبت صفات معينة عقلاً لا شرعاً .
ولا يخفاك أن سبب انحراف عقائد المتكلمين إنما كان بسبب تشربهم للمنطق اليوناني الأرسطوطاليسي وتناولهم مبحث الصفات ( أحد مسائل العقيدة وأصول الدين ) عن طريق المنطق .
وبودي لو تكرمت بإيراد المسائل العقدية التي يستدل بها على المنطق .
ثم هل الوحي غير متضمن لأساليب الإقناع والمحاججة التي تؤدي إلى إثبات الحق .
انظر قوله تعالى ( أم خلقوا من غير شيئ أم هم الخالقون ) ..

ثم هل الدليل العقلي هو نفسه القياس المنطقي ؟!
قوانين الفكر التي يتفق عليها العقلاء شيء و قوانين المنطق الأرسطي التي يزعمون أنها قوانين تعصم الذهن من الوقوع في الخطأ شيئ آخر , ولعل نشأها بسبب الرد على السوفسطائيين .
وهي (القوانين المنطقية ) كما قال شيخ الإسلام : لا تنفع الغبي ولا يحتاج إليها الذكي .. لأنها معلومة بداهة لمن يتحلى بحدة الذهن كما في المقدمتان والنتيجة في الاستدلال .

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

لا صلة لنا بقوانين الفكر وقوانين المنطق..ولا صلة لنا بعدم تضمن الوحي أو تضمنه ولا صلة لنا بالاستقلال بالإثبات العقلي مع وجود السمع ،ولا بالذين ضلوا ؛فكل هذا خارج عن محل النزاع..

كلامنا في قدر معين فلا داعي للتشعب عنه ..وهو إمكان درك بعض مسائل الاعتقاد بالعقل والفطرة من غير توقف على الوحي،ولاشك أن الوحي شرط في تفاصيل العلم بهذه الأشياء بل حتى في تحديد الألفاظ التي سيعبر بها عن هذه المسائل،ولكن الكلام ليس في هذا بل هو في إمكان العلم الإجمالي بهذه المسائل بمقتضى العقل والفطرة لا غير..

وقد حصرت أنت الصفات التي يمكن دركها بالعقل في الوحدة والوجود وهذا عندي خطأ..

والسؤال : هل يمكن أن يدرك العقل وتدرك الفطرة -ولو على وجه الإجمال- قبل مجيء الوحي  أن الله قادر غير عاجز غني غير فقير عالم غير جاهل حي غير ميت ؟

----------


## فدوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معذرة 
كان من ضمن المذكور 
شرح السلم للجندي
وكذلك
أصول المنطق الرياضي ( للمطلع عليه  "هل هو جيد في بابه")
د. محمد ثابت الفندي
أين أجدهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

شرح الجندي بمكتبة الكليات الأزهرية بدرب الأتراك بالأزهر..

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

ما هو سبب انحراف من انحرف في مسائل العقيدة ( الصفات ) وغيرها .. ؟
ما هي نظرية المعرفة ( طرق الاستدلال ) التي أودت بالمتكلمين إلى ما أدخلوا به من الباطل على عقائد المسلمين ؟

ليعلم أنني لا أحظر دراسة المنطق لمن يزاول علوم الشريعة ( أصول الفقه وأصول الدين ) ؟
لكن ماذا يتغيا من دراستها ؟ أن يستدل ويطوئن قلبه أم أن الهدف من ذلك مقابلة المتكلمين بجنس أدلتهم ؟

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

> كلامنا في قدر معين فلا داعي للتشعب عنه ..وهو إمكان درك بعض مسائل الاعتقاد بالعقل والفطرة من غير توقف على الوحي،ولاشك أن الوحي شرط في تفاصيل العلم بهذه الأشياء بل حتى في تحديد الألفاظ التي سيعبر بها عن هذه المسائل،ولكن الكلام ليس في هذا بل هو في إمكان العلم الإجمالي بهذه المسائل بمقتضى العقل والفطرة لا غير..
> 
> وقد حصرت أنت الصفات التي يمكن دركها بالعقل في الوحدة والوجود وهذا عندي خطأ..
> 
> والسؤال : هل يمكن أن يدرك العقل وتدرك الفطرة -ولو على وجه الإجمال- قبل مجيء الوحي أن الله قادر غير عاجز غني غير فقير عالم غير جاهل حي غير ميت ؟


الحجة في باب الصفات تقوم بأي شيء ؟ 
لا أشك أن الوحي هو الحجة القاطعة .
ولذلك يرد علماء أهل السنة والجماعة المعاصرين كالشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله على من أول الصفات : ما رده إذا قال الله جل وعلا له : يا ابن آدم .. لماذا نفيت عني ما وصفت به نفسي ؟
 وحينئذ لا يليق به أن يستند على عقله ويقول : يارب .. لأنني أردت تنزيهك عن هذه الصفة .

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

[q



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> معذرة 
> كان من ضمن المذكور 
> شرح السلم للجندي
> وكذلك
> أصول المنطق الرياضي ( للمطلع عليه "هل هو جيد في بابه")
> د. محمد ثابت الفندي
> أين أجدهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 أصول المنطق الرياضي 
( لوجستيقا logistica )
الدكتور محمد ثابت الفندي
الأستاذ بجامعة بيروت العربية

فهرس فصول الكتاب
الفصل الأول : تمهيد في أهمية المنطق في الفلسفة , وفي انقسامه 
1- أهمية المنطق في الفلسفة .
2- انقسام المنطق إلى صوري ومادي .

الفصل الثاني :
المنطق الصوري قديماً وحديثاً :
موضوعه ومنهجه والغرض منه .
3- منطق الفلاسفة .
4- اللوجستيقا وأرسطو .

الفصل الثالث : المنطق وعلم النفس .
5- اللوجسيسم  أو النزعة المنطقية .
6- السيكولوجسم أو النزعة السيكولوجية .

الفصل الرابع :
7- رفض ادعاء استقلال المنطق عن الميتافيزيقا : الجدل الأفلاطوني , الفيض السينائي , منطق المدرسيين . 
8- منطق الاستقراء .
9- المنطق الترانسندنتالي ( أو مطبق المعرفة الموضوعية عند كانط )
10- الجدل عند هيجل .

الفصل الخامس : المنطق والرياضة .
11- مذهب التشابه الظاهري .
12- جبر المنطق .
13- المذهب اللوجستيقي .
14- المذهب الاكسيوماتيكي .
15- المذهب الحدسي الجديد .

الفصل السادس : التعريف باللوجستيقا 
16- أسماؤه وأقسامه وتعريفه .
17- الثوابت والمتغيرات .
18- المنطق الرواقي وأصول الثوابت المنطقية .

الفصل السابع : خصائص أخرى للوجستيقا
19- نوعيته الجبرية .
20- تكوينه كنسق استنباطي .

الفصل الثامن : الاستعراض الفلسفي لمنطق راسل .
21- العناصر التي تستعملها الرياضة البحتة من غير تعريف بها هي ثوابت المنطق .
22- ثابت التضمن .

الفصل التاسع : من الستعراض الفلسفي إلى الاستعراض الرياضي 
23- حساب القضايا الابتدائية نقطة البدء في اللوجستيقا بدلا من التصورات  في المنطق التقليدي.
24- حساب القضايا الابتدائية في صورته الرياضية كنسق استنباطي .

الفصل العاشر : طريقةالجداول في حساب القضاي الابتدائية .
25- صعوبة طريقة البرهان عند رسل والاستعاضة عنها بطريقة الجداول لتارسكي ولوكازيفتش .
26- استعراض حساب القضايا الابتدائية بطريقة الجداول .

الفصل الحادي عشر : 
27-  أنواع من المنطق الكثير القيم .
28- طريقة الجداول والمنطق الكثير القيم .
28- خاتمة

----------


## أبو إسحاق إبراهيم

الكتاب مطبوع عن طريق دار النهضة العربية - بيروت - 1404 - 1984م

ولم أطلع على الكتاب ولا قدرة لي على تقييمه , لكن كما يظهر ه الكتباب مدرسي وهو  من كتب المنطق الحديث التي علاقتها بالفلسفة والرياضيات 
لكن على العموم سمعت ذكراً  لكتب د. محمد ثابت الفندي في الفلسفة من قبل د. أحمد القرني ( متخصص في الحديث - متفنن ).

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> أخي الكريم :
> 
> 
> حتى المنطق التجريبي لا يمكن إتقان استنتاجاته أو تهيئة مقدماته إلا بالمنطق الصوري !


غير صحيح حفظك الله!
تستطيع أن تنال الدكتوراه من أكبر جامعات أمريكا - مثلاً - وأنت تجهل المنطق الصوري!
ولا ينبئك مثل خبير!

----------


## أبو زيد المدني

كتاب المنطق الواضح للدكتور علي الدخيل الله وهو شرح للسلم المنورق .

----------


## خلوصي

> غير صحيح حفظك الله!
> تستطيع أن تنال الدكتوراه من أكبر جامعات أمريكا - مثلاً - وأنت تجهل المنطق الصوري!
> ولا ينبئك مثل خبير!


 المنطق الصوري أيها العزيز اندمج بالمنطق الحديث !
و يمكنك أن تنال الدكتوراة من أمريكا بغيره و لكن ما شأن ذلك بالمنطق التجريبي !

----------


## خلوصي

و قد انتهى علم المنطق إلى أبي المنطق .. فقيه الفلسفة طه عبدالرحمن ! فلا تقرأ لغيره  :Smile:  !؟!

----------


## طالب الرضا

كتاب المنطق القديم عرض ونقد

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

اسم الكتاب : مدخل الي المنطق الصوري
اسم المؤلف : د. محمد مهران
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot2/gap.php?file=013961.pdf

اسم الكتاب : المنطق و مناهج البحث العلمي في العلوم الرياضية و الطبيعية
اسم المؤلف : علي عبد المعطي محمد
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot2/gap.php?file=004639.pdf

اسم الكتاب : المنطق و الموازين القرانية : قراءة لكتاب القسطاس المستقيم للغزالي
اسم المؤلف : د. محمد مهران
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot2/gap.php?file=019825.pdf


اسم الكتاب : اصول المنطق الرياضي : لوجستيقا-Logistic
اسم المؤلف : محمد ثابت الفندي
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot2/gap.php?file=016156.pdf

اسم الكتاب : المنطق الصوري : التصورات - التصديقات
اسم المؤلف : يوسف محمود
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=002278.pdf

اسم الكتاب : اللسان و الميزان العقلي, او, التكوثر العقلي
اسم المؤلف : طه عبد الرحمن
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=019785.pdf

اسم الكتاب : مذكرة المنطق
اسم المؤلف : عبد الهادي الفضلي
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot3/gap.php?file=001454.pdf

اسم الكتاب: ضوابط المعرفة و اصول الاستدلال و المناظرة : ‏صياغة للمنطق و اصول البحث متمشية مع الفكر الاسلامي
اسم المؤلف : عبد الرحمن حسن حبنكة الميداني
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...ile=008134.pdf

----------


## محمد علي الندوي

بعض الكتب المطلوبة لم أجدها في مكتبة مصطفى في الرابط أعلاه

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نفع الله بكم.
 مجهود طيب.

----------

